
Show HN: Owwly.com – Top digital products and trends in design - Wolfmother
https://owwly.com
======
moh_maya
I'm lost. What is this site about? What is the feed page showing me and what
am I supposed to do?

I couldn't find the "about us" page, which normally helps me understand what
the site is about, and what I should look for. It may be helpful to include
that (and a menu button / menu bar at the bottom..?)

It's probably me, but this is too minimalist and context-free for me to
actually get anything out of it. Maybe I'm not part of the target audience?

~~~
eswat
Not just you. All I see is mostly a Dribbble feed, so I can’t really connect
these random shots to the alleged purpose of the site: “top digital products
and trends in design”

------
Wolfmother
Hi @moh_maya and @eswat - so glad to hear your feedback :)

mom_maya - you can read about us and about vision on main page on the left
panel

@eswat - you are totally right. Currently most of works come from Dribbble.
But if you change the main tab to "Products" you can browse through digital
products from different categories.

We have a plan to empower users to add also their personal works to build
digital portfolio.

~~~
moh_maya
Hey, thanks for the reply. I'm browsing on my smartphone (android 8 / chrome),
and all I see are 3 navigation cues on the screen: 1) feed 2) products 3) an
"up" arrow floating at the bottom right to take me up.

Clicking on the logo takes me to the feed page. So I can't seem to find the
left panel at all..or get to the main page (unless the main page is the feed
page)?

Appreciate your reply! :)

~~~
Wolfmother
And now everything is clear - this section is available only on desktop ;) You
know, less space on the phone lead us to focus on the most important thing -
The Content.

Have a nice day!

------
rchaud
Nothing wrong with curating good quality design work and posting it for others
to see; I'll probably come back to check out more of the feed.

But why on earth is this listed on Product Hunt? This is a website with links
to other people's content. A million sites with URLS like
something.blogspot.com have done the exact same thing you have. What makes
this a "product"?

~~~
Wolfmother
Hi @rchaud, good question :) Owwly vision is pretty define - build tool for
Product Designers who want to present their digital products in one place.
What you see now is, let say, MVP version :) My goal is to measure users
engagement and check how they use Owwly.

Once we are convinced users like our product, it will be an indicator to start
new phase. This Phase should include possibility to log in and add work to
Owwly.

------
aminmemon
So this is like ProductHunt for UI/UX related products with a dribble feed?

~~~
Wolfmother
Hi @aminmemon Let me rephrase it - "It looks like Product Hunt for UI/UX
related products with feed from design industry(Behance, Medium, Dribbble)" ;)

